# What media for Roland SP300?



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

For all of you Roland SP300 owners that have found what works good and what doesn't. I am working on a 3 year financial spreadsheet for my business plan and want to include supplies.

I realize that some media is probably great for a lot of different things. Which media and size are you using for different applications and where you get it?

Media for transfers:
Size:
Source:

Printable Media for banners:
Size:
Source:

Printable Media for auto and graphics:
Size:
Source:

Laminate for auto and atv graphics:
Size:
Source:

Printable Media for decals:
Size:
Source:

Printable Media for signs in general:
Size:
Source:


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Jamey

I can only really contribute on the apparel side of things and there are a lot of options and sources depending on the fabric you are applying to and the look and feel you desire.

Can you share a little more about the types of applications you will be doing? What types of garments? I should be able to help after receiving that info.


----------



## SpicyPPS (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Josh, 

I have a question regarding the media types and its application. I saw one of your videos where you showed an opaque paper using VP 300 and I noticed that you can use opaque papers for both dark and light garments. But I have seen some other media which are specific to light garments. For example, forever supplies solvent dark for dark items and solvent transparent for light garments. What is the difference between these and what would you recommend. ?

thank you in advance


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Media for transfers:
Size: son't use yet but if did, would use imprintables material
Source:

Printable Media for banners:
Size:Us banner Crown/LG Bandex material 
Source:New England sign supply

Printable Media for auto and graphics:
Size:Lg vizion, 3m or Oracal RA 
Source:

Laminate for auto and atv graphics:
Size: Oracal 
Source:

Printable Media for decals:
Size:LG/Avery
Source:

Printable Media for signs in general:
Size: LG RA
Source:


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is what I so far have liked and haven't like.....

LG banner material I like over Us Banner crown except fact that they make rolls a little tight and it seems to wanna stick to itself when unravals, so i gotta loosen a few feet at a time when it feeds, main plus are that prints come out a tad better and you can "download profiles for there materials

LG R/A calender 3 year is great for decals/Temp. signs and super cheap 28 cents, and Oracal is about same...

Roland certified material is RIP OFF and way over priced

I use bulldog material for Canvas and is thicker, alot cheaper than Roland stuff

Haven;t got yet but order Sihl photo paper because it is 9mil and Roland glossy photo paper is 7.5 mil
Sihl is $80 for 166ft roll when Roland is $80 for 100' roll, wanna try ivivids photo propalene material because heard colors are amazing on that.

3m control tac for auto stuff but heard new Arlon 6000 has nice gloss finish on it : )

Hope this sorta helps, most important thing i been learning is " keep cost down on material but use top quality stuff" quality does not have to be sacraficed due to price differences


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

SpicyPPS said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> I have a question regarding the media types and its application. I saw one of your videos where you showed an opaque paper using VP 300 and I noticed that you can use opaque papers for both dark and light garments. But I have seen some other media which are specific to light garments. For example, forever supplies solvent dark for dark items and solvent transparent for light garments. What is the difference between these and what would you recommend. ?
> 
> thank you in advance


You are right on track - Opaque materials are compatible with both light and darks garments and transparent materials are only good for lights.

The transparent material is a little easier to use because you just print it in a mirror image and then weed and apply.

The opaque material is printed in the positive and then weeded and masked and then applied.


----------



## weschumaid (Feb 2, 2012)

Where do you buy the Sihl paper, the Roland stuff is very pricey? I tried using some coated offset printing paper, but the ink smeared.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

sihl for posters?

I order most of stuff from fellers and here are what I found to work best at best deals...

air release vinyl use 3m IJ35c it 200 a roll and 30ish bucks cheaper than oracal and long warranty 

Banner best I seen is Peak, and cheapest too, I say its best because dries immediately, all other banner material stick to it self when coming off printer and clients have loved it for year, i do a full roll a day usually.

Poster paper magic GFIOP212 is great, satin finish 10mil thick and cheap and for gloss i found solvex 9mil photo paper awesome, I have used sihl, I personally found it to be junk, took forever to dry.

Avery wall vinyl 2611 is awesome for wall decals, thick decals, signs ect. I have stuff outside for 2 year plus with zero issues.

And for best profile for vinyl/posers which will give great grey, awesome photo, zero banding even with not perfect head, download oracals: vworks 3165 max 2x6 it is slowwww but quality is amazing, I have used "alot" of profiles and this works best hands down, prints are dry, perfect color, no banding.

There you got a million dollars worth of info


----------

